# Still born kid, now how to milk mom?



## Lolaate (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi. We unfortunately had a still born nd this morning. Know we need to start milking her out but am unclear on what to do now. My plan was once babies were old enough, to milk her once a day. 
When I milk out the colostrum today, how long can I store it in the freezer?
Now that she does not have a kid, how long can I expect her milk to last before she dries up ( I will milk her in the mornings). 

Do I need to give doe any special shots? I have some BOSe here that I thought might be good, plus she is drinking molasses and water and eating

This will be the first time I've milked a goat


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I usually give Bo-Se, B complex and also worm the doe upon kidding. Make sure she is drinking, I give mine some molasses in warm water for the first couple of days (but not too much molasses, it can cause loose poops!)

How often you milk depends on your doe. Is her udder very full? Start with morning, and if she seems uncomfortable you can also milk in the evening, and then move slowly to a 1x a day milking. How long she will be in milk is up to her as far as her milk lines and how you feed her. 

Be sure to sanitize her teats prior to and after milking. If you are saving milk, sanitize your equipment as well.

Some folks can store colostrum up to one year with a clean collection.

So sorry about the kid, very hard for you and her.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

It should stay good in the freezer for a year. Sorry about your loss, what kind of goats do you have? A really strong dairy line may not do well with once a day milking but one that is so so might do ok. I milk twice a day for 6-7 months then go to once a day for a month or so before drying up. Even this late in lactation they get pretty full and uncomfortable when we go to once a day. This is just what I have experienced, I'm sure others have different ones.


----------



## Lolaate (Oct 14, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> I usually give Bo-Se, B complex and also worm the doe upon kidding. Make sure she is drinking, I give mine some molasses in warm water for the first couple of days (but not too much molasses, it can cause loose poops!)
> 
> How often you milk depends on your doe. Is her udder very full? Start with morning, and if she seems uncomfortable you can also milk in the evening, and then move slowly to a 1x a day milking. How long she will be in milk is up to her as far as her milk lines and how you feed her.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Here is a silly question, but when you say b-complex are people referring to something I would get from the vet or the human b-complex?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It is an injectible B-Complex that you can usually purchase at a farm supply store, like a TSC. Inject 1cc per 20#, sub Q. This is a really great item to have on hand at all times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

I use fortified B complex at 6 cc's per 100lbs.

I am sorry for the loss.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The great thing about b complex is that if you give a little more than recommended, it won't hurt them. They pee it out. It is a water soluble medication.


----------

